# [SOLVED] how to format dell vostro 1510.



## villy (Sep 11, 2013)

i am a novice when it comes to computers:smile:. my dell laptop vostro 1510 while booting black screen says corrupted windows:banghead: or missing file, repair it. so i gave to a comp guy to format it, he put xp sp3, while initially it was xp sp2. and it worked for 5 years:whistling: with out any problem, but since i formatted it from this guy.. it is hanging a lot.:angry:. and microsoft silverlight is not getting installed. and now again the same while booting it says OS corrupted or missing.:hide:
i have taken a windows xp sp2 from my friend, and i wanna format it myself can anybody tell me step by step how to format it.. cause i dont know absolutely anything.:facepalm:
i got this cd with my laptop 'FreeDOS operating System ,Install CD and Source Code'. what is this for..? 
would really love it, if anyone of u computer genius help me out..
thanks:dance:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here:

RouteTo

This is a site that walks you thru a simulated XP installation:
http://www.echoproject.net/en/software/catalog.html

This is a good guide to reinstalling XP . . you might want to print it for reference during the install.

XP Clean Install


----------



## villy (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

After OS CD is loaded.. I see a blue screen which says that hard Disk drivers could not be found.. What am I suppose to do? I have attached the screen shot of the blue screen.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

ensure in the bios the hard disk type is set to IDE and not ACHI, if this is the case (hard disk is set to ide) you may need to low level format (search darik duke and nuke) the hard disk.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

Installing XP on a SATA drive requires an additional step:

XP Help And Support: 108. How Do I Install Windows XP On A SATA Hard Drive

However, Most newer BIOS allow an Alternate method for SATA . . Go into the bios and check the "*Sata Operation*" setting, 

change it to "_*Raid Autodetect/ATA*_ if it is not already. Now try to install XP ( could be IDE Mode, Compatibility Mode or Legacy Mode - different BIOS use different terms )

some will say *IDE* instead of *ATA*)

If there are no such settings you'll need to slipstream the sata drivers on the XP CD, follow the instructions in this guide : 

digitgeek.com

or

Resolving "Setup did not find any hard disk drives" during Windows XP Installation


----------



## villy (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

Windows XP setup did not find any hard disk drives installed in your computer - YouTube
cant i do something like this, but the problem is.. bios for dell vostro 1510 is diff. i cannot see sata, i can see ................ it says............ Fixed HDD ST9160827AS-(S1)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

That is the first procedure in my post #5 . . look around in the different tabs . .


----------



## villy (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

i am trying to install windows xp sp2 from cd in my dell vostro 1510 with dell USB keyF6 driver. system is detecting the hard drive with key and installation also progresses, but it is taking more then 4 hours and after it is done, the blue screen comes saying that, if u have seen this screen first time, computer has been stop, it says something about virus in computer or some hard drive\driver issues.. 1) i wanna know why is it happening cause it happened 2 times 4 hours each and 2) when should i disconnect the USB, i mean which prompt. 
cause i read it should not take more then 1 hour max. i feel it is because of the USB .. 
i may damage the hardware
please help.
thank you.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

At what stage does the error show up?


----------



## villy (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

after 100 percent copying files , and it says that ur system will restart and after it restarts and then the blue screen shows up, during all this USB is plugged in and the cd is also inside the laptop.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

Remove the sub once the files are loading . . It is only needed to let the installation find and use the hard drive


----------



## villy (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

if i remove the USB. the installation just stops and which ever files was copying. it says the specific file cannot be copied PRESS enter to continue. and if i press it nothing happens.. and second time it said ur C drive is corrupt cannot be repaired...
http://downloads.dell.com/Manuals/a...s-6ir-intgtd-and-adptr_User's Guide_en-us.pdf
page 25 of this their is some information.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

Sounds like you are caught in the catch 22 when using usb devices during the installation . . I would change the SATA settings to IDE to get around that trap . . that way you do not need the SATA drivers


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

Another alternative is to get a Dell Reinstallation CD that includes SP3 . . it has SATA drivers included

You could borrow one or buy one on eBay:

dell xp disc | eBay


----------



## villy (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

hey.. dell cd worked.. thanks for the suggestion. really appreciate


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: how to format dell vostro 1510.*

Great!


----------

